# Race Valeting Vs Black Impreza STI Blackfire stunner



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

This has been a on going detail throughout this week, the car was dropped off to the unit monday afternoon and was booked in for a Full Correction and Interior Detail plus engine tidy up, the owner insisted on my using his blackfire range as this is what he normally looks after the car with.

The car is a stunning example and highly modified too running just over 400bhp, soon having new injectors to boost the power that bit more.

Here is the car on arrival:
































































First up the car was given a citrus wash on the lowers to remove some traffic film, this was left for a few mins then rinsed.



















Next up the car was foamed with a APC mix to help strip some of the protection already on the vehicle, left to dwell for 10 mins then rinsed.














































The car was then washed using 2bm and a zymo l sponge then rinsed with some DI water.

Then run into the unit and dried using dodo supernatural drying towel and last touch.

The car was then to have the wheels removed and the arches cleaned/dressed and the wheels fully cleaned polished using zaino AIO and then sealed using Zaino cs, I had to make a makeshift ramp so I could get the trolley jack under the car as it was that low :doublesho










Befores:



















Afters:



















Wheels before:



















Afters:





































While I had it on the axle stands for the rear arches I made well and tackled the exhaust with britemax 2 stage polish and sealant.

Heres a few 50/50's



















the diff guard was also polished.










The car was then clayed using some mild autobrite clay and last touch as lube.










was pretty clean and well looked after:










I was claying panel at a time and drying afterwards ready for paint inspection.

Paint reading were taken and mostly around 100 microns but some places were down as low as 85 on places on the bonnet and the passenger side so pretty light with these areas.

Heres the paintwork under the brinkamnn:



















Some halogen shots before and after and also 50/50's

The machining was done in a 2 stage process: I finally settled for the following after trying many combos but the usual sticky scooby paint was prooving to be a PITA yet again...
Megs polishing pad and megs 83
black lc finishing pad and 3m untrafina se

before:










after:










before:










after:










before and notice the marks from where its been de-badged:










50/50










before:










after:










50/50's




























This was the car at the end of yesterday after all the machining was complete.




























Today it was a job of the interior, engine bay applying the Blackfire paint protection sealant which was left for 8 hrs to cure, while I was waiting I got on and hoovered the interior and gave the dash and plastics a wipedown, the glass was cleaned inside and out, the door/boot/bonnet shut was also given some blackfire PP.

The engine bay was given a wipedown and the metal polished on the strut brace and other metal pieces with the britemax metal polishes, the hoses and plastics were dressed with AS Smart Shine.

After:














































Then in th mean time I had to do a mini valet on the father-in-laws Saab 93, I also had a chap pop by with a nice Aplina B12 and asked if I could help him with fitting a ******* spoiler, after about 20 mins playing around setting in up with tape etc we had it sorted. He saw what I was doing to the scooby and was amazed and said he wants his Alpina doing so will be in touch soon so happy days.

Now back to the scooby and applying the Blackfire Midnight Sun wax, this was applied panel at a time and buffed, I am amazed with these products we can see the finsh just get deep and more gloss by the second, A must on my shopping list.

So finished shots:



























































































wheels and tyres all finished and dressed using megs endurance.










some outside shots, bloody cloudy but hoping to have sun tomorrow and get a video and another layer of wax before its collected.









































































This has been a very enjoyable detail and alot of blood sweat and tears well nearly anyway while doing the arches ouch knuckles....

Thanks for looking and all comments welcome.

Paul​


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Excellent turnaround there, black looks fab once magic has been applied :thumb:


----------



## Nice But (Feb 11, 2008)

Very very nice, superb job....... that is one nice Scoob, makes a nice change to not see a huge exhaust :thumb:


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

great job amazing reflection. just looks fantastic paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice But said:


> Very very nice, superb job....... that is one nice Scoob, makes a nice change to not see a huge exhaust :thumb:


It has a 3" straight through pipe and with the back box sounds awesome :thumb:

Nearly did a sex wee when I heard it pull up....


----------



## Nice But (Feb 11, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Nearly did a sex wee when I heard it pull up....


Gotta love that......... I love the off beat Scooby sound.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks bloody stunning mate!

Blackfire does seem to work its magic on black metallics... I can't wait to try mine out!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

WOO it's done lol 

I think ive just had a lil accident  Looks the dogs dangleys!! 

Mint :thumb:


Edit: Is that protective film over the bonnet and wings? If not what is it? can't be a spray job surely?

Just noticed the window sticker to... 'The Gimp' :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very very nice job indeed Paul :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

adam87 said:


> WOO it's done lol
> 
> I think ive just had a lil accident  Looks the dogs dangleys!!
> 
> ...


Hi Adam

Cheers mate, yeah it is a protective film on the lip of the bonnet, front of the wings, front bumper kit, all the swirls were underneath the film which is a shame but people never think when having it fitted to get it corrected before hand.

Managed to machine them to a degree to get some of the gloss clarity back.

Yeah its a great sticker 

Paul


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Stunning results there, looks great! :thumb:

I've owned two 'bug eye' Impreza's in the past and the looks were certainly not everyones cup of tea, but I loved mine 

That's a very nice example, I'm not too keen on the after market alloys, other than that looks spot on.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Straight up perfect!


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jul 2, 2009)

Blackfire really is stunning on black cars. I use it on mine after seeing the shots Polished Bliss posted over on scoobynet. The wax that BF do really does add sooooo much its unreal.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice job. Car looks stunning now.

I had a Bugeye STI (the Prodive version though) and quite liked it.

Chris.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Beautiful car. Great job, the 50/50 shots look fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, must admit was never keen on the bugeye but this 1 has changed my mind....

Paul


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work on a stunning car!:thumb:

Always liked the look the Blackfire prodcts gave to my WR Blue Impreza!


----------



## toyhto (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, this car has more colour in engine bay that i have in my wardrobe! Nice work!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Race Valeting said:


> Thanks for all the comments, must admit was never keen on the bugeye but this 1 has changed my mind....
> 
> Paul


The standard WRX wasn't great to look at, but the STI version was so much nicer. Having tinted headlights helped that.

Chris.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Excellent work Paul, the blackfire looks to work really well, how long did this take you ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

mteam said:


> Excellent work Paul, the blackfire looks to work really well, how long did this take you ?


Hi Jack It was bits and pieces over 4 days I would say around 25 hrs in total.

Im loving the BF range


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

That is probably the sweetest Subaru I have ever seen, looks awesome, and your work compliments it perfectly :thumb:

I really like the Blackfire products, I haven’t personally used them yet, but every detail I’ve seen where they are used make stop in wonder. I have some Blackfire Gloss Enhancing polish that I’m itching to use


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Owner has collected the car this morning and is over joyed with it, another happy customer and another stunning car.

Paul


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice job the car looks stunning, fair play to you


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW looking stunning! 

Really well looked after Scoob....


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

That came up awesome man!When customers see exhaust pipes gleaming,they are hooked for good.Very nice results.Im gettin me some Blackfire


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, and for those of you that haven't got the BF range stick it on the xmas list...... its sure worth it.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow amazing looking car, bet thats fast, like the brembo calipers,great finish:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome 

cant wait to try my blackfire kit now

thats the same pressure gauge thats on my kranzle k7 :lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Georgous Mate. Do you find you get a lot of dust where you are as there is a lot of concrete about at your place? I have a lot and it is a constant problem.

If we had a bit of concrete with a lot more grass I know it would help a lot:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> Georgous Mate. Do you find you get a lot of dust where you are as there is a lot of concrete about at your place? I have a lot and it is a constant problem.
> 
> If we had a bit of concrete with a lot more grass I know it would help a lot:thumb:


Hi

Yes dust is a bit of a problem, normally I have my shutters closed if working on a detail to stop the dust but yes it can be a little annoying.

Paul


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nice finish


----------



## andysri (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good paul. Well done fella


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice job mate with cracking pics what camera are you using as those inside shots are so clear:thumb:

I cant wait till i get mine back with the 2.125 forged rebuild i want 450bhp and 450lbft


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

stunning work mate i love the Bugeye Imprezas, not to everyones taste but i like


----------

